# Coping methods, 30 May at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

The next Stork Fertility support Group meet up will take place on 
*on Thursday 30 May at 7.30pm*. I will be giving a short interactive talk on "Coping Methods"(presented at the Fertility Show, London in October 2012) and really opening this up for others to discuss how they are coping with infertility and treatments. During the meeting, I will also be welcoming an MLA who plans to come along to have a chat with you about campaigning for better IVF treatment. 
I am hoping that you can come along please let me know. Venue - 6 Mount Charles, off Botanic Avenue, Belfast. 
You can email me on [email protected] or text 07787 987562. Thanks 
Sharon Davidson
Regional Organiser for N. Ireland

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=306134.0#ixzz2UccdG3X1


----------

